
Some Apple Store employees unhappy with work Conditions - shawndumas
http://i.tuaw.com/2011/07/01/some-apple-store-employees-unhappy-with-work-conditions/
======
mgkimsal
Well, if they treated employees better to start with, they wouldn't have to
deal with this.

Customers yelling at staff? WTF? I don't think I've ever even considered
yelling at someone at their stores. Who pulls that sort of crap?

To put in 40 hours consistently, but be told you're not 'full time' is
insulting. I'm not even sure it's legal in the US (is it?).

Not having a say in how things work is apparently the "Apple way", but as they
expand in retail, they'll have to deal with these sorts of issues. Would be
better to be more open and inclusive with your staff from the get go, to avoid
unionization efforts to begin with.

